

Getting to News Feed Zero: What happens when you hide everything on Facebook? - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/08/what_happens_if_you_hide_everything_on_facebook_i_tried_it_for_a_day.html?wpsrc=fol_tw

======
mkal_tsr
FBPurity [1] can literally remove the feed, it's been wonderful. My FB has
been reduced to just private groups and private-messaging (no chat).

[1] [http://www.fbpurity.com/](http://www.fbpurity.com/)

